# 1941 Schwinn Henderson-badged straightbar



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 30, 2018)

New to me, original paint 1941 Schwinn straightbar Autocycle.  Just got it detailed and assembled and on the road.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 30, 2018)

Wow! Super cool. Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 30, 2018)

That looks fantastic, Aaron.
I just got my 1940 Henderson serviced up and out on the road.











Most people will scratch their heads when they see the name Henderson on these bikes.
But a quick Google search of Schwinn/Henderson brothers, will clarify the importance that name had on Arnold Schwinn & Company.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 30, 2018)

sweet pair of Henderson's. My favorite two paint combinations. great bicycles, Aaron & Marty.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 31, 2018)

Fantastic bikes! @VintageSchwinn.com @cyclingday


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 31, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> That looks fantastic, Aaron.
> I just got my 1940 Henderson serviced up and out on the road.View attachment 861416
> 
> View attachment 861414
> ...




Beautiful '40, Marty!  That's one on my list as well !


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 31, 2018)

*Nice & Nice .. thanks for sharing .. Sorry I couldn't join you Marty on the shake down ride yesterday ... How did she feel along the strand ... *


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 31, 2018)

I had installed a 22 tooth cog, for the extra ease of pedaling, but didn't like what that did to the axle engagement with the dropout, so I went back to the original 20 tooth cog, and it cruised just fine.


The symbolism on the Henderson headbadge is a bit confusing, because it has a whirling propeller?
We all know that the Henderson was a brand of four cylinder motorcycles that were built by the Henderson brothers and Arnold Schwinn & Company.
How many of you remember the old Heathkit radios?
I know, I'm showing my age. Lol!
Well, the original Heathkit, was for a home built airplane, that used a Henderson four cylinder engine for the power plant.
Hence, the whirling propeller on the headbadge.


----------

